# Good Mods I Had Made!



## Resqtool844

Its mod season and hadn't been here for a while and was checking out everyones ideas! Checkout my gallery for pics I had done awhile back. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?app=gallery&module=images&img=9823


----------



## jake's outback

Resqtool844 said:


> Its mod season and hadn't been here for a while and was checking out everyones ideas! Checkout my gallery for pics I had done awhile back. http://www.outbacker...images&img=9823


Good Mods!


----------



## Resqtool844

bump!


----------



## Snow

Nice ...


----------



## Resqtool844

Thanks! I encourage outbackers to checkout the bike rack on the front of camper... It could hold 2 to 4 bikes. Its according to how you build it!


----------



## wileydog

Resqtool844 said:


> Thanks! I encourage outbackers to checkout the bike rack on the front of camper... It could hold 2 to 4 bikes. Its according to how you build it!


Nice bike rack. What materials did you use? Mostly the bars...

Purchase all at the local buidling supply store (Lowes)?

Might just be my next project, I need to find one more bike space!

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## Resqtool844

BUMP! Check out the bike rack.... and the plexi on the screendoor. Dimmer on awning lights help during campfire time. All the parts for bike rack from home depot, galvanized pipe has held up nice and it's still sturdy as a rock after a few years of use. Bike holders are yakima lock jaws I think they call them. Tread gets buried and everyone struggles with carrying these darn bikes.


----------



## Resqtool844

Bump!


----------

